# If you are having problems with Windows update



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Did SS really think that nobody would notice...... oh dear, another one bites the dust or should that be dusts the bytes...

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/24/samsung_caught_disabling_windows_update_to_run_its_own_bloatware/

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I stopped buying brand new computers (Acer, Compaq, HP, Dell, Sony, Toshiba, etc.) about 8 years ago and no longer have all the bloatware and unneeded software in them to deal with.

All I buy now are refurbished computers that come clean and with only the Windows operating system, and I save a lot of money in the process.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

or you could buy brand new computers and install linux on it  

Samsung got caught disabling updates but I wonder if anyone else is doing it?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

And SS also got caught eavesdropping on your private conversations in your living room via their Smart TV's which capture everything you say and send it back to SS.

Having said that.....

The PC that I am working on right now has a Samsung monitor and it is by far the best monitor that I have ever used. And a monitor is important to me because much of what I do involves design, graphics, images, drawing.....

I also have a Samsung Smart TV (_with the microphone permanently disabled_) and the image quality is absolutely suburb - and the Smart TV bit is a joy to use.

So it is disappointing to learn that a company that can produce such excellent technology is also guilty of practices that most (perhaps all) customers would find a gross invasion of privacy.

It really is a shame..... and as Renegade has asked.... how many others do the same?

T.

Breaking News..... SS has said sorry and we won't do it again..... yeah, right, we believe that.... not.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/26/samsung_sorry_over_windows_update_blocking_code_issuing_patch_shortly/


----------

